# Penn international service



## Adamc (Jan 1, 2021)

Options other than Gb bait and tackle to do maint on international 50’s 
Service and drag inspection


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I just finished 6 Penn 50VSW reels. I can do those for you but the drive to Gulf Breeze is terrible unless you time it right. During the week the hours between 10 and 3 are fine.

Keith


----------



## Adamc (Jan 1, 2021)

Ocean Master said:


> I just finished 6 Penn 50VSW reels. I can do those for you but the drive to Gulf Breeze is terrible unless you time it right. During the week the hours between 10 and 3 are fine.
> 
> Keith


copy, where you located and cost per unit


----------



## fairweather (Mar 22, 2019)

Lost Key Tackle


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Oceanmaster is tha man. It would be worth your drive.


----------



## HueJass (Sep 21, 2020)

Outcast or J&M


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The tackle shops do a half way job. Ive seen it first hand. They send them to someone else.

1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561

Please let me know which model they are. The TW reels are $40.00 each. The 2 speed models are $45.00.

Each bearing is opened, cleaned, and greased or oiled. Everything is assembled for corrosion protection.

I get a very good discount on Penn parts and do not mark up the prices on parts.


----------

